# how to "un-shine" shoes



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Have you ever had some shoes shined and when you got them back they were ridiculously shiny?

I'm sort of in that position right now and I want to get rid of the shine for a more normal looking finish that doesn't draw attention to itself.

If leather shoes have too much surface shine then the leather actually looks cheaper. A deep shine brings out the richness of the leather and looks good.

So I need to unshine my shoes to get rid of the surface shine. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

What- did they get a mirror shine? If not, just wear them. That initial shine will be gone in just a couple of wearings.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

A coating of shoe cream will remove a mirror shine.

*W_B*


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
......or, for those less patient or less industrious, take an athletic sock (constructed of synthetic materials) and buff the shoe, lightly and quickly, with that, creating a surface coating of micro scratches in the polish that will serve to dull the shine a bit. Take care, as not to over-do this approach!


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL Never heard of this problem before! The desired shine OP speaks of is achieved through normal wear.


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

If you dropped them off at a shoe shine; possibly, after polishing he sprayed the shoes with a laquar based finishing to give a high gloss shine. it can be removed by a proper cleaning; which is a saddle soap for the soles and upper leather and then a neutral Meltonian cream polish. Then wear them a couple of times; and the gloss will disappear or diminish substantially.


----------

